#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Αναγωγή από τετραγωνικά κτηρίου σε ποσότητα σκυροδεμάτων

## taraktsis

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι, υπάρχει γενικός εμπειρικός συντελεστής αναγωγής που να βγάζει την ποσότητα των σκυροδεμάτων από τα συνολικά τετραγωνικά του κτιρίου ανάλογα φυσικά με το είδος του κτιρίου ; Π.χ. σε μιά απλή πολυκατοικία Χμ2 σύγχρονη φυσικά (με τον ΝΕΑΚ) ποιός θα μπορούσε να είναι ο συντελεστής που θα δώσει τα συνολικά μ3 μπετόν ;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## tserpe

Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει συντελεστης. Εξαρταται αποπολλους παραγοντες. πχ αν θα εχει υπογειο ή οχι, το ειδος της θεμελιωσης κ.α.

----------


## Xάρης

0,30~0,35 * εμβαδόν των πλακών στις οποίες περιλαμβάνονται η θεμελίωση και οι εξώστες.
Πολύ πολύ χονδρικά.

----------

